# Moving to Florida



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

At the end of the month I will be moving to Okeechobee Fl. I have looked for groups down there and found that I am in Region 5 on another prep site. I looked for meet-ups and the like but from what Ive found there is'nt much at all if any. Does anyone here live near,around or in OK. Fl? Im looking forward to the weather-the cold here is just too much anymore. I lived in Clearwater Fl for 13 yrs. and moved up to In. Looking back now Im not sure why-Lol


John


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I Know, I know! It's not as cold and there's less snow!!! Wish you luck, and drive carefully.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You lived in Clearwater and moved?!! I'm not so sure about your judgement!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't been there in at least 15-20 years but Okeechobee used to be a cowboy town with real cowboys. Indiantown, too.
Give the guys on this forum a shout out FL Survival / A Survival Community - Index 
Tell 'em Rice Paddy Daddy sent ya.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

If you get stuck in one of those cities where they charge you a thousand dollars a day to live off-grid and need some help, don't forget us.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I live in Indiantown.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

80 degrees today.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

DogSoldier said:


> At the end of the month I will be moving to Okeechobee Fl. I have looked for groups down there and found that I am in Region 5 on another prep site. I looked for meet-ups and the like but from what Ive found there is'nt much at all if any. Does anyone here live near,around or in OK. Fl? Im looking forward to the weather-the cold here is just too much anymore. I lived in Clearwater Fl for 13 yrs. and moved up to In. Looking back now Im not sure why-Lol
> 
> John


I live in Montana but am from Okeechobee. Actually 5th generation Okeechobee boy. There are some great people in the area even though 'South Florida" has intruded quite a bit.. What is bringing you there? I still have friends and family there. I still go down to Chobee as often as I can.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

What part of Chobee are ya moving to? DO you have work lined up?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

BK, next time you are going to be in town, let me know. It would be great to meet up with you for beers.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Will do.. Supposed to be down there in the next few months.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I live in Indiantown.


When I lived in Jupiter I used to go out the Beeline to, I think it was State Road 76, and over to the locks on Lake Okeechobee. This was back in the late 80's. I used to grill on my hibachi and just chill out.
There wasn't a whole lot in Indiantown then.
My Dad worked at Pratt & Whitney many years.
About the only thing I miss about down there was the drag races at Moroso Motorsports Park. That and gator tail. And frog legs.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes Im employed by the DOC


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey thanks so much!!


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Ive had enough of In,the cold and the lousy fishing.

John


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Whats that like?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

There still isn't much in Indiantown.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

DogSoldier said:


> Ive had enough of In,the cold and the lousy fishing.
> 
> John


Okeechobee has some of the best fishing in the world as far as I'm concerned.. I have some friends out at the DOC north of town. Several friends are officers for the county and city as well.. Get a small john boat and fish the mouth of the Kissimmi River,Indian prairie canal all the way out to the lake,Harney pond,bird island and the monkey box in Lakeport. They are from the north side around to the west side of the lake. Just grab a map of the lake and you are set.. Just BE CAREFUL. It is a very shallow lake and gets as rough as the ocen in a matter of minutes when the wind picks up..
Be sure to go to "The Speck" for one of the best steaks you will have. and they have a bar off to the side called the Bream Room which can be a good time if you want to party some. If you need any info, let me know.. I know the good spots for about anything to do there..


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

BK thanks for all the heads up info. Im looking forward to OK but I fear the move will/is gonna freakin kill me. I HATE MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry

John


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Any special reason you are moving to 
Okeechobee?
Rural north Florida near the Georgia border is a much better choice, and I say that from over 55 years experience in Florida living.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Job takes us there. And I do like north Fl. very much


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you have a place lined up down there? If not, I can let you know some of the better places? If you like hog hunting. You are going to be VERY happy!! Chobee is ate up with wild hogs.. I can set you up with a few buddies I go with if you want. They also hunt hogs,gator and frogs from airboats.. I am almost homesick..lol


----------

